# The True Scale Marine (& Vehicle) Thread



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all, don't know whether I should post this here or in the project logs section, (admins, feel free to move it) but anyway:

This is the thread where you can show off your True Scale creations, and share advice, tips and technique with our fellow true-scalers!

I'll send the ball rolling with this: 























*Vandal Razorback*

More true scale stuff from me:
Click me, I know you want to..


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This is really a great idea for a thread, I'm pretty sure its in the right place. 

I want to see some more piccies.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Ask and we (well, I) shall deliver!

















*WIP Vandal Razorback*









*Vandal Scouts*


----------

